# My Time Attack R33 GTR, pretty much complete!! (Finally)



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, due to unforseen engine mishaps my car has been off the road since march but i am now in the position to run the car again (once a few minor issues have been rectifed).

Anyway i thought i would share what it now looks like with you guys  and hope to see a few of you at the remaining rounds of Time Attack , i should be there at oulton but only running it in. (ill be running at rounds 5 and 6 all being well!!)

Rough Spec is as follows:
Freshly built 87mm bored block w/Weisco pistons
Eagle Rods
ACL bearings
Tomei Oil Pump
Tomei 280/280 10.8mm Cams
Supertech double valvesprings
1.2mm Steel headgasket
Enlarged and baffled sump (10litre)
Twin Bosch 044 and single walbro lifter
OS Giken twin plate carbon Clutch
HKS Power Intake
HKS 2540 Turbos
AVCR Boost controller (will be set at off (1bar), 1.5bar and 1.8bar)
275/35/18 R888s
Ksport 356 8 Pot front brakes
Koyo Race Rad
D2 Adjustible Coilovers
Cusco 1.5 way front LSD
Cusco adjustible upper arms
Rear adjustible arms
Front adjustible tension rods
FRP Bonnet
CF GT Spoiler
Driftworks Suzuka S Bucket seats
Cusco 7 point Safety 21 rollcage

Rough weight (currently) ~1450kgs w/o driver

Hope you like


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Looking serious  Some more pics please!

Marc


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Well done Neil. See you next week.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

you went with the bonnet in the end neil! :clap::clap:

is looking good!

you do work fast when you want to! haha

cant wait to see it in action!!

didnt know you were a monkfish boy as well!!


btw its adjustAble hehe god damn I.T. guys!


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

cheers fella, yeah did a quick spray job on the bonnet this morning.....

Paul, hopefully ill be there, but its subject to getting it MoTd on friday.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

excellent.:bowdown1: 
will be good to eventually have you out there with rest of us.:clap: :clap: 

glad it has eventually all come together and looking good too.

see you next week.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

cheers ive been away too long!!!


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

nice one neil


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

yep too long but any is better than non.
at least you will make the next 3 rounds and there is a nice gap between this round and brands for you ensure all is good.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

hopefully ill be able to park it in the paddock with you guys, even though im not running it.....fingers crossed, but still got to get it MOTd and taxed first anyway! Ran out in April


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Looking good mate. Have fun


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice spec mate !!!!!!  Looking good.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

cheers  it should be a decent package when its all set up properly and ive remembered how to drive it again!!


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

That looks stunning mate. What kind of power is it producing?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi, 

I should have 3 "levels" to choose from depending on whats needed.

Before the stock engine died the car was running at 525 at 1.2bar (very conservative tune for stock block)

So when ive run it in, it will be mapped for 1 bar, 1.5bar and 1.8bar. Hopefully that will give me something in the region of 500/650 and 700  cant wait to see how it behaves!


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

now it will all go well mate.

just run it in nicely and see how it does in the next rounds. next year you will do a full season so it should be better.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

fingers crossed buddy  it will be nice to get a marker down for next year in the final 2 rounds so hopefully it will point out any areas where the car may be lacking.....it certainly shouldnt be lacking in straight line performance though


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

What did you remove to get down to 1450kg?

Ben

EDIT: its ok i found your list in Vips' weight loss thread.

Cheers


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

haha, no worries bud.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

ok the engine is now fine. Ive driven it about 20 miles today and all is well. It should be getting a basemap on tuesday.

For now, here is living proof.

http://www.sox-main.co.uk/Neil/enginestart.wmv

apologies for the shit camera work but i was trying to hold a bullet cam!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good stuff Neil, lets the good times roll dude. :clap:  :thumbsup:   





Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

cheers John, dunno if that vid actually worked....

Hopefully by the end of the week if will be running spot on and the suspension aligned.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

well after my front turbo decided to shit itself at TA round 5 i have decided to call it for this year as there are other things going on that require funds. 

So, today i "normalised" the car back to a decent roadgoing state . The cage came out, the carpets went back in and the remaining trim like the roof lining and apillars were refitted. I dont have the rear seats anymore but apart from that its much more pleasant in there!!

so, this morning it looked like the first pic.....

and the seocnd and 3rd pics are what its like now 

Its a shame but it will be nice to drive it around a little more inconspicuously for the winter!!!


----------

